# Jammie Dodgers



## Steerpike (Jul 29, 2013)

After hearing about these cookies for years from people across the pond, I finally came across a bag of them and bought them.

It was anti-climactic. They were OK. Certainly not bad. But nothing special.

I also bought a tin of Spotted Dick on the same shopping trip. That wasn't bad.


----------



## teacup (Jul 29, 2013)

Jammie Dodgers are okay, but you can't beat a chocolate digestive in a cup of tea 

Also what the spotted dick is spotted dick?


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 29, 2013)

Spotted dick - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## teacup (Jul 29, 2013)

That looks good, I may have had it, actually. Not the best of names though.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jul 30, 2013)

If you are going for "British" cookies may I humbly offer up the Eccles Cake. So many calories so little volume...
Please note the "Fire Hazard" - any food that can burst in to flames is okay by me...


----------



## Ophiucha (Jul 30, 2013)

I've never had brand name Jammie Dodgers, but I've had very similar cookies from some local brand here on Long Island. They're okay; I don't care much for the ratio of cookie to jam. I prefer things like button cookies (the ones with just a bit of raspberry jam in an indent in the centre). But then, my favourite British cookie is digestive biscuits, so I'm probably not a fair judge of good cookies.


----------



## Chilari (Jul 30, 2013)

I second Eccles cakes. Delicious.


----------



## ArelEndan (Jul 30, 2013)

This is the first thing I thought of when I saw this thread:


----------



## pearlwayland (Aug 6, 2013)

The best british biscuit in my opinion is the HobNob. It is also known as the marine of biscuits, when dunking them in your tea. Yum.


----------

